# I've bought a chipper.



## virtuocity (Mar 27, 2016)

Collected my Benross Gold Speed Chipper today.  Mint condition.  Paid Â£20 (RRP New: Â£60).

Bask in my glory.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 27, 2016)

Which club in your back are you taking out ?


----------



## Robobum (Mar 27, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Which club in your back are you taking out ?
		
Click to expand...

No clubs taken out, just removed any dignity


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 27, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Which club in your back are you taking out ?
		
Click to expand...

I have 2 empty spaces.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 27, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			I have 2 empty spaces.
		
Click to expand...

Where your balls were ?


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 27, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Where your balls where ?   



Click to expand...


----------



## PieMan (Mar 27, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Where your balls where ?  

Click to expand...

:rofl: :clap: genius !!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 27, 2016)

virtuocity said:








Click to expand...



:rofl:


----------



## delc (Mar 27, 2016)

Did you buy a skirt at the same time?  :rofl:


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 27, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			I have 2 empty spaces.
		
Click to expand...

 I know where the biggest empty space is :rofl:
 Is this a confession .


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 27, 2016)

When you said "Chipper" I thought of one of these waiting for us at Dundonald. 




Instead of Bimbos Burgers it could be Virtuos Veggies!


----------



## Crow (Mar 27, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			I have 2 empty spaces.
		
Click to expand...

In that case I advise you to get a second chipper with a different loft, you never know.....


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 27, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			Bask in my glory. 

2013- 24 > 22.8 > 22.9 > 23 > 22.2 > 20.6
2014- 20.6 > 20.7 > 19.1 > 18.2 > 15.5 > 15.2 > Rule 23 > 13.4 > 13.5 > 13.6 > 13.7 > 13.1 > 13.2 > 13.3 
2015- 13.4 > 13.5 > 13.6 
2016- 13.6 > 13.3 > 13.4 > 13.5 > 13.6 > 13.7 >13.8 >13.9 >14.0 > 14.1 > 14.2 > 14.3 >14.4 >14.5 > 14.6 > 14.7

Click to expand...


----------



## Tiger man (Mar 27, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Where your balls were ?   



Click to expand...

:rofl:Nice


----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 27, 2016)

Late to this but in keeping with post #11, what's your batter recipe? because that's what your ultimate success or failure depends upon.

For more info read the best modern novel ever written - The Van by Roddy Doyle.


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 27, 2016)

Anyone that calls a chip shop a 'chipper' is a wrong 'un and should be subject to extreme government monitoring.

It's 'chippy'.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 27, 2016)

I think a chipper is the work of the devil even with my own frailty in that area. I wouldn't have one on my bag at any cost but if anyone feels the need, at the end of the day its about how many.


----------



## Ads749r (Mar 27, 2016)

Did you get it in "L" flex or "snr" flex.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 27, 2016)

Ads749r said:



			Did you get it in "L" flex or "snr" flex.
		
Click to expand...

Is that the lipstick?


----------



## Fish (Mar 27, 2016)

Oh my, this forum just keeps on giving &#128077;&#127948;


----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 27, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			Anyone that calls a chip shop a 'chipper' is a wrong 'un and should be subject to extreme government monitoring.

It's 'chippy'.
		
Click to expand...

Depends where you live. On the other side of the Irish Sea then it's a chipper all day long.


----------



## Ads749r (Mar 27, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Is that the lipstick?
		
Click to expand...

Ha lipstick flex.

theres a chap who uses one at the club. He's deadly with it from anywhere 30 yards and in. Surely they can't  be bad


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 27, 2016)

Ads749r said:



			Ha lipstick flex.

theres a chap who uses one at the club. He's deadly with it from anywhere 30 yards and in. Surely they can't  be bad
		
Click to expand...

Who uses it?


----------



## JohnnyDee (Mar 27, 2016)

I have to admit that as a flaky chipper I have been tempted to get one in the past but have resisted so far.

I just can't understand why playing a putting stroke with an 8 or 9 iron can be so difficult. It makes no sense at all because playing one with a chipper in hand seems simple.

However, it's the pride, ridicule from mates and overall sense of shame that stops me investing in one.


----------



## richart (Mar 27, 2016)

My hybrid is my chipper. Not much good for anything else.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 27, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I think a chipper is the work of the devil even with my own frailty in that area. I wouldn't have one on my bag at any cost but if anyone feels the need, at the end of the day its about how many.
		
Click to expand...

That's  where you're going wrong Homer, if you bought a chipper Imagine how much dosh you'd save on short game lessons

OP, good luck with the chipper Virtuocity, smiffy loved his


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 27, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			Collected my Benross Gold Speed Chipper today.  Mint condition.  Paid Â£20 (RRP New: Â£60).

Bask in my glory.  






Click to expand...

Never seen one out in the wild. 

Will you be bringing it to Dundonald? ?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 27, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			That's  where you're going wrong Homer, if you bought a chipper Imagine how much dosh you'd save on short game lessons

OP, good luck with the chipper Virtuocity, smiffy loved his 

Click to expand...

Personally I'd rather poje my eyes out with rusty nails than use one and happy to keeping trying to get better without one. If it works for the OP then fair play


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 27, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Personally I'd rather poje my eyes out with rusty nails than use one and happy to keeping trying to get better without one. If it works for the OP then fair play
		
Click to expand...

Really?? You'd rather line the pocket of your pro/ short games coaches than take a punt on a chipper?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 27, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Really?? You'd rather line the pocket of your pro/ short games coaches than take a punt on a chipper?
		
Click to expand...

Yep. Fortunately I've enough money to spend if the desire arises. As I've settled on a method its about getting out and playing and putting the hard work into practice


----------



## Ads749r (Mar 27, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Who uses it?
		
Click to expand...

The bloke who calls everyone dad. M ryall. He's awesome with it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 27, 2016)

Ads749r said:



			The bloke who calls everyone dad. M ryall. He's awesome with it.
		
Click to expand...

Don't know him. Point him out next time?


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 27, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Never seen one out in the wild. 

Will you be bringing it to Dundonald? ?
		
Click to expand...

Probably been sold by then :smirk:.


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 27, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Never seen one out in the wild. 

Will you be bringing it to Dundonald? ?
		
Click to expand...

No doubt- it's not like I'm dropping a club for it.  

Interesting that no one has asked why I have added this to my collection.

I accept the banter, but find it delicious that two forum members with notoriously crap short games chime in.


----------



## brendy (Mar 27, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			Collected my Benross Gold Speed Chipper today.  Mint condition.  Paid Â£20 (RRP New: Â£60).

Bask in my glory.  






Click to expand...

 A chipper..  If you cant say something nice, dont say anything at all, I was taught........Nice animated gif from IB though


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 27, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			No doubt- it's not like I'm dropping a club for it.  

Interesting that no one has asked why I have added this to my collection.

I accept the banter, but find it delicious that two forum members with notoriously crap short games chime in.  






Click to expand...

I'm happy to keep ploughing my own furrow. I actually said, supportively if it works for you then good luck. As it goes single figures isn't a priority at the moment and just happy to be playing


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Mar 27, 2016)

Good luck to you, seen many people try different ways round the green, including someone who i played with tho putted everything withing ten or so feet of the green no mater how much rough there was. Worked for him though.


To me what ever get's the bleeding thing in the hole in the least shots


----------



## irip (Mar 27, 2016)

Have you tried using one/owned one before.

For me if you have space in your bag it costs you nothing so even if you only use it rarely its worth having.

And as far as i know no one has come in with a great score and been told it does not count because you used a chipper.

Knock yourself out mate hope it works well for you.


----------



## Mattyboy (Mar 27, 2016)

irip said:



			Have you tried using one/owned one before.

For me if you have space in your bag it costs you nothing so even if you only use it rarely its worth having.

And as far as i know no one has come in with a great score and been told it does not count because you used a chipper.

Knock yourself out mate hope it works well for you.
		
Click to expand...

As far as I know, no one has come in with a great score using one! :thup:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 27, 2016)

No pictures on the scorecard, it's about how many not how you do it. Hell, I've got two hybrids and why not!?

ne:

Having said that, I reserve the right to pull your leg about it if we're paired at Dundonald.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 27, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Yep. Fortunately I've enough money to spend if the desire arises. As I've settled on a method its about getting out and playing and putting the hard work into practice
		
Click to expand...

As you've told us about your short game woes many times on here and your blog(I've read quite a few times), you might be missing a trick here.

Good luck with the new settled method


----------



## irip (Mar 27, 2016)

Mattyboy said:



			As far as I know, no one has come in with a great score using one! :thup:
		
Click to expand...

To be fair a great score for anyone using a chipper is 24 points.


----------



## jusme (Mar 27, 2016)

Always funny to see the P*** being taken when this subject comes around. No forum is different. I have never used one but would in a heartbeat if I felt it would add to my game. Hell I would play with 14 of them if it improved my game and would do so with not an ounce of shame or embarrassment. Would never give a monkeys what anyone would think about any equipment I use. 

That being said I would love to know the percentage of golfers who would likely benefit (or even choose one) but wont as a result of perceived shame/embarrassment?


----------



## One Planer (Mar 27, 2016)

I'd be interested to know your thinking or why you went this route?


----------



## richart (Mar 27, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			I accept the banter, but find it delicious that two forum members with notoriously crap short games chime in.  






Click to expand...

 and who is the second one ?


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 27, 2016)

Cleveland niblick chipper looks the best of a bad bunch. 

So many chippers have sharp leading edges which people just stick straight into the turf.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 27, 2016)

richart said:



			and who is the second one ?
		
Click to expand...

Guilty conscious Rich :rofl:


----------



## richart (Mar 27, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Guilty conscious Rich :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

 I have played with Dave so I was a bit worried.:mmm:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 27, 2016)

richart said:



			I have played with Dave so I was a bit worried.:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 27, 2016)

richart said:



			and who is the second one ?
		
Click to expand...

Interesting he hasn't answered :lol:


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 27, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Interesting he hasn't answered :lol:
		
Click to expand...

He'll be out practising in the dark :rofl:


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 27, 2016)

I bet I could sort out homers short game!


----------



## Crow (Mar 27, 2016)

richart said:



			and who is the second one ?
		
Click to expand...

That'll be me that will.


----------



## Crow (Mar 27, 2016)

irip said:



			To be fair a great score for anyone using a chipper is 24 points.

Click to expand...

Hmmm, I'd be pleased with that sort of score right now, where can you get one of these?


----------



## ruff-driver (Mar 27, 2016)

Crow said:



			Hmmm, I'd be pleased with that sort of score right now, *where can you get one of these*?
		
Click to expand...

Likewise, which loft and flex & bounce should i get, is it best to be fitted ?


----------



## tsped83 (Mar 28, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			No doubt- it's not like I'm dropping a club for it.  

Interesting that no one has asked why I have added this to my collection.

I accept the banter, but find it delicious that two forum members with notoriously crap short games chime in.  






Click to expand...

I'm with you brother, (not about the chipper mind) at least you're not spouting a load of guff about 'linear method' blah blah blah...


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 28, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			OP, good luck with the chipper Virtuocity, *smiffy loved his* 

Click to expand...

And still do, although I haven't used it for a while because the ground is so sodden.
Certainly helped my game during the Summer, I remember playing at Hayling with Gordon, Richart and Louise and it enabled me to post possibly my best score ever.
Shame it wasn't a qualifier as I would have been in for a massive cut on handicap.
I chipped in from off the green 3 times, and single putted every single one that I actually missed.
As soon as the weather improves it will be going back in the bag.
I have no doubt at all that using this club will get me down to single figures quicker than lessons or countless wasted hours of practice.


----------



## Carpfather1 (Mar 28, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			And still do, although I haven't used it for a while because the ground is so sodden.
Certainly helped my game during the Summer, I remember playing at Hayling with Gordon, Richart and Louise and it enabled me to post possibly my best score ever.
Shame it wasn't a qualifier as I would have been in for a massive cut on handicap.
I chipped in from off the green 3 times, and single putted every single one that I actually missed.
As soon as the weather improves it will be going back in the bag.
I have no doubt at all that using this club will get me down to single figures quicker than lessons or countless wasted hours of practice.
		
Click to expand...

Recently Ive started shooting the lowest scores ive ever shot and one of biggest reasons is using a de lofted 8iron off my back foot around the green .I been practicing this method the last few months and now can chip on using this method with great affect if the ball doesn't drop its normally a gimme saved me loads of shots .


----------



## road2ruin (Mar 28, 2016)

Must admit that I've got this chap out from the depths of the garage when things have really gone to pot......


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 28, 2016)

richart said:



			and who is the second one ?
		
Click to expand...

 Not me, but I know who it is, but I've been sworn to secrecy.:smirk:


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 28, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			I just can't understand why playing a putting stroke with an 8 or 9 iron can be so difficult. It makes no sense at all because playing one with a chipper in hand seems simple.

.
		
Click to expand...

This, perfect the stroke and be able to use any club in your bag as a chipper, I chip with every club in my bag from a 52* wedge to a 17* hybrid.


----------



## one armed bandit (Mar 28, 2016)

What's the point? You must already have a 7 iron. How does duplication help?


----------



## Slab (Mar 29, 2016)

I've got one in the bag. Its purpose is simply as a 'get out of jail' club to be used from in trees, paths, rocky/scraggy lies etc, basically anywhere where taking on the shot will likely result in scratch or chip type damage to the club head but the shot is still doable

It works really well, a full hybrid head so it doesn't dig in on loose crap lies, 37* loft so not too much/little, 34" upright shaft so gets in tighter spaces in trees/bush's & saves me the odd shot as well as committing to the recovery shot without stressing over a damaged club

For chipping round the green I use 7/8/9 iron or PW (but would use this if the shot warranted it) I'd need to carry 3-4 other clubs I didn't care about damaging to replace its versatility

Basically it looks like a 7 hybrid with a shorter more upright shaft & nothing taken out the bag to accommodate it, I'd be nuts not to carry it


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 29, 2016)

ScienceBoy said:



			I bet I could sort out homers short game!
		
Click to expand...

You've got more chance in sorting the NHS debt,


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 29, 2016)

Slab said:



			I've got one in the bag. Its purpose is simply as a 'get out of jail' club to be used from in trees, paths, rocky/scraggy lies etc, basically anywhere where taking on the shot will likely result in scratch or chip type damage to the club head but the shot is still doable

It works really well, a full hybrid head so it doesn't dig in on loose crap lies, 37* loft so not too much/little, 34" upright shaft so gets in tighter spaces in trees/bush's & saves me the odd shot as well as committing to the recovery shot without stressing over a damaged club
		
Click to expand...

Is (FINALLY) the right answer.  A worthy addition to my bag in order to save my brand new irons from getting scuffed when I oink it in the crap.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 29, 2016)

Can i ask  what is it about chipping that you are struggling with?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 29, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			Is (FINALLY) the right answer.  A worthy addition to my bag in order to save my brand new irons from getting scuffed when I oink it in the crap.
		
Click to expand...

Though at times yesterday you forgot that you had it in your bag - not that it'd have helped us that much in our fruitless task attempting to hold back the veritable tide of nett bridies coming from williamalex1 and Turkish that engulfed us yesterday


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 29, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Though at times yesterday you forgot that you had it in your bag - not that it'd have helped us that much in our fruitless task attempting to hold back the veritable tide of nett bridies coming from williamalex1 and Turkish that engulfed us yesterday 

Click to expand...

Don't forget my net eagle


----------



## WillC (Mar 29, 2016)

I think you can get the same type of **** with a 7 iron as you can with a chipper. (Bump and run)

But if the chipper works, it works. Also agree with the point about scratching your irons....might leave one of my old irons in the bag when I secure some new ones for that reason!


----------



## WillC (Mar 29, 2016)

WillC said:



			I think you can get the same type of **** with a 7 iron as you can with a chipper. (Bump and run)

But if the chipper works, it works. Also agree with the point about scratching your irons....might leave one of my old irons in the bag when I secure some new ones for that reason!
		
Click to expand...


type of shot*... typo


----------



## t0m (May 2, 2016)

I'm thinking of getting a chipper I normally use a 7 iron and bump and run but a chipper can be picked up for nothing


----------



## one armed bandit (May 2, 2016)

A chipper and a 7 iron have roughly the same loft. Cost of chipper unimportant. Both will run the ball in exactly the same way, the 7 iron giving you the additional advantage of enabling a full shot to the green. Duplication unproductive for the game. You end up with two 7 irons in the bag.


----------



## t0m (May 2, 2016)

Yer but with the shaft position is it not more of a putter stroke


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 2, 2016)

delc said:



			Did you buy a skirt at the same time?  :rofl:
		
Click to expand...




HomerJSimpson said:



			Is that the lipstick?
		
Click to expand...

We need less of these types of comments on this forum.


----------



## virtuocity (May 2, 2016)

ScienceBoy said:



			We need less of these types of comments on this forum.
		
Click to expand...

Casual sexism is fair game on this forum.  #bantz.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 2, 2016)

ScienceBoy said:



			We need less of these types of comments on this forum.
		
Click to expand...

Jeez. Why not wait a month or more before you get uppity. That was posted 27th March. It was called banter


----------



## one armed bandit (May 2, 2016)

t0m said:



			Yer but with the shaft position is it not more of a putter stroke
		
Click to expand...

I concede the point about the shaft position. But in the end, there's nothing the chipper does that the 7 iron can't do. versatility with the 7 iron is simply a matter of practice. I know, because I've been down that road. Unproductive duplication.


----------



## virtuocity (May 2, 2016)

one armed bandit said:



			I concede the point about the shaft position. But in the end, there's nothing the chipper does that the 7 iron can't do. versatility with the 7 iron is simply a matter of practice. I know, because I've been down that road. Unproductive duplication.
		
Click to expand...

Do you concede that it does the same thing as a 7 iron without the need for as much practice?


----------



## one armed bandit (May 2, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			Do you concede that it does the same thing as a 7 iron without the need for as much practice?
		
Click to expand...

Around the green, yes. But in my own case, I have limited space in the bag. Could not afford to drop another club. And couldn't hit a full shot with the chipper to the green from about 170 metres, which I do with the 7 iron. So I made the choice to improve my short game and drop the chipper cop out. Golf does require some dedication in order to improve. I I suggest our friend who is looking at a chipper spend some time on the range, working on the short game. The results will be most rewarding.


----------



## one armed bandit (May 2, 2016)

Let me expand my point. You have basically three types of shots you can play with an iron. A full shot, a half shot and a soft short shot. I'm using non-technical terms here, because a soft flop, short chip and short pitch shot are all feel shots I call soft short shots. Chippers assist with the soft short shots, without the need for as much practice as a 7 iron. The mid shots with the chipper are not as efficient and effective. Chippers are really useless on full shots because of the way they are configured. So considering this and that, and looking a the matter from all angles, I recommend that anyone dedicate the time required for improvement, by working on the short game.


----------



## snell (May 2, 2016)

one armed bandit said:



			Around the green, yes. But in my own case, I have limited space in the bag. Could not afford to drop another club. And couldn't hit a full shot with the chipper to the green from about 170 metres, which I do with the 7 iron. So I made the choice to improve my short game and drop the chipper cop out. Golf does require some dedication in order to improve. I I suggest our friend who is looking at a chipper spend some time on the range, working on the short game. The results will be most rewarding.
		
Click to expand...

Not a bad 7 iron distance....nearly forum distances actually


----------



## palindromicbob (May 3, 2016)

snell said:



			Not a bad 7 iron distance....nearly forum distances actually
		
Click to expand...

185 yards has to put him in the top 5% surely.


----------



## Oddsocks (May 3, 2016)

ScienceBoy said:



			We need less of these types of comments on this forum.
		
Click to expand...

Don't get your panties in a twist


----------



## one armed bandit (May 3, 2016)

snell said:



			Not a bad 7 iron distance....nearly forum distances actually
		
Click to expand...

On the subject of distance, I confess to adding an inch and a half length to all my clubs, without exception. My irons are Mizuno MP59 (PW to 6).  I'm not sure if the additional length has anything to do with the distances I get. The clubs feel just right with the extension, and I swing with greater freedom. Difficult to put into words. And I swing one handed.


----------



## Smiffy (May 3, 2016)

one armed bandit said:



			And I swing one handed.
		
Click to expand...

I can swing both ways.....


----------



## one armed bandit (May 3, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			I can swing both ways.....
		
Click to expand...

Not to worry. You're not the first to swing both ways. You're also not the first to express disbelief. I've had people who didn't believe the evidence of their eyes, even when they've seen me play. I'm yet to meet anyone whose game didn't disintegrate the first time I played with them. I simply find that swinging one handed gives me distances and control that matches category one long hitters.


----------



## Smiffy (May 3, 2016)

one armed bandit said:



			Not to worry. You're not the first to swing both ways. You're also not the first to express disbelief. I've had people who didn't believe the evidence of their eyes, even when they've seen me play.
		
Click to expand...

I have been swinging both ways for ages. A lot of people are also surprised when they see it for the first time.
It's a talking point.


----------



## one armed bandit (May 3, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			I have been swinging both ways for ages. A lot of people are also surprised when they see it for the first time.
It's a talking point.
		
Click to expand...

I know a fellow who does that here. Swings right handed, putts left handed. Weird. Maybe we ought to convene a Weird Play tournament sometime in the future. The variety of strange playing styles and players would provide much amusement.


----------



## bobmac (May 3, 2016)

one armed bandit said:



			I know a fellow who does that here. Swings right handed, putts left handed. Weird. Maybe we ought to convene a Weird Play tournament sometime in the future. The variety of strange playing styles and players would provide much amusement.
		
Click to expand...


To reach a wider audience you could film your swing and post it here then we could all see it


----------



## one armed bandit (May 3, 2016)

I'm still an Internet neanderthal. Have no idea how to get videos, post and all that. But am at the range this evening. Will get one of our pros to record some shots. But someone has to send me instructions on how to post videos. All of you chaps have your Club and golf set details on your pages. I simply can't locate the portal on the edit page. Would be grateful for directions on that too.


----------



## bobmac (May 3, 2016)

Its really simple. 1. Join Youtube, its free. 2. Upload your swing video into Youtube 3. Cut and paste the video link into a post or use the video link button at the top of the box you reply in


----------



## one armed bandit (May 3, 2016)

Thanks. Will do later in the day. Now, to go money hunting for today. Cheers. Post evening, I hope.


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 3, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Jeez. Why not wait a month or more before you get uppity. That was posted 27th March. It was called banter
		
Click to expand...

Not feeling uppity, just feel a little sad whenever these things are said.


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 30, 2016)

Been a while since I purchased any crap/ unusual/ pointless clubs but this little ditty caught my eye recently and I couldn't resist as it is essentially the golfing silly season. 

At 16 degrees it is quite different to most higher lofted chippers.  This looks like a proper little dunt machine.  Cannot wait to give it a roll.  Will likely drop the 60 wedge when playing links and get dunting. 

Sure I could use my 3 wood, hybrid or iron but why bother when this has been designed for the job.  Can't wait to try it. 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/302079337771?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 30, 2016)

Oh Gaz, I don't even know where to start &#128553;


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 30, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			Oh Gaz, I don't even know where to start &#55357;&#56873;
		
Click to expand...

You could start by adding that to your watch list and wait for my feedback.  :rofl:


----------



## shivas irons (Dec 30, 2016)

I sold loads of chippers when I worked for AG,more popular than you think .


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 30, 2016)

My personal views on these are well known and I don't know anyone at my club, or indeed anyone I've played with that has one. However, that said, AG and others stock them for a reason so they must sell them. If it works then why not but I'll persist with trying to utilise either the linear method or something orthodox


----------



## Karl102 (Dec 30, 2016)

garyinderry said:



			Been a while since I purchased any crap/ unusual/ pointless clubs but this little ditty caught my eye recently and I couldn't resist as it is essentially the golfing silly season. 

At 16 degrees it is quite different to most higher lofted chippers.  This looks like a proper little dunt machine.  Cannot wait to give it a roll.  Will likely drop the 60 wedge when playing links and get dunting. 

Sure I could use my 3 wood, hybrid or iron but why bother when this has been designed for the job.  Can't wait to try it. 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/302079337771?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Click to expand...

With your short game surely you don't need one of these....


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 30, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			My personal views on these are well known and I don't know anyone at my club, or indeed anyone I've played with that has one. However, that said, AG and others stock them for a reason so they must sell them. If it works then why not but I'll persist with trying to utilise either the linear method or something orthodox
		
Click to expand...

i know a 2 hcap who has one and he is deadly with it.
if anyone takes the rise he just shows them his sweep winnings.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 30, 2016)

clubchamp98 said:



			i know a 2 hcap who has one and he is deadly with it.
if anyone takes the rise he just shows them his sweep winnings.
		
Click to expand...

Not arguing. I just don't like them and have never seen anyone use one. If other have one and they work then crack on. All about the numbers on the card


----------



## Face breaker (Dec 30, 2016)

Beaut's aren't they, got one myself, not that particular one though but a chipper all the same, use it when my chipping goes a bit wonky, soon gets you back up to speed again...:thup:


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 30, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			My personal views on these are well known and I don't know anyone at my club, or indeed anyone I've played with that has one. However, that said, AG and others stock them for a reason so they must sell them. If it works then why not but I'll persist with trying to utilise either the linear method or something orthodox
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps you should try one,as we have all heard your short games rank and you chop and change methods regulary.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 30, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			Perhaps you should try one,as we have all heard your short games rank and you chop and change methods regulary.
		
Click to expand...

No thanks. I'll plough on regardless but your concern has been noted


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 30, 2016)

Yeah, ditch linear and invest in a chipper.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 30, 2016)

I've got a chipper in the garage think it was Â£8 from sports direct. Got it like years ago never got on with it really. 

For past few years I was bumping and running with an 8 iron (to good effect) but now (touch wood) I'm not overcooking/ under hitting wedges in so don't need to and if I am on fridge I'll use a 46 degree and help it along a bit

more confident I get the less I go to the 8 iron


----------



## delc (Dec 30, 2016)

No problem with a male golfer using a chipper - providing he also wears a skirt! &#128512;


----------



## Craigg (Dec 30, 2016)

Whatever gets it in that hole in the least shots. Not my thing but if it works, why not.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 30, 2016)

delc said:



			No problem with a male golfer using a chipper - providing he also wears a skirt! &#128512;
		
Click to expand...

A stupid comment after all the crap you come up with.


----------



## Craigg (Dec 30, 2016)

delc said:



			No problem with a male golfer using a chipper - providing he also wears a skirt! &#62976;
		
Click to expand...


Over to you girls. I'm taking cover!


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 30, 2016)

delc said:



			No problem with a male golfer using a chipper - providing he also wears a skirt! &#62976;
		
Click to expand...

Idiot. 

I notice you use game improving irons. Too weak to game blades are ya? What a girl!


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 30, 2016)

Karl102 said:



			With your short game surely you don't need one of these....
		
Click to expand...

The humble chip and run has always been a bug bear of mine.  Often struggle with distance control and the ball checking when you dont want it etc.  Strike is also something that isn't always a guarantee.  

Chip and run is often seen as the safe route. I end up fuming when I try this and leave it 10 feet or more short when I could quite easily loft it in closer with a sand wedge.  

I have nothing to lose with trying this club. Its 20quid and at worst I have quirky wee club to mess around with in practice. 

I have used chippers in the past but didn't like them as they were too lofted and also had sharp leading edges.  This meant you could still hit these fat.  This one looks like its basically putting with x4 the loft of a putter. Ideal for bump and run.   time will tell. 

I played our local links this morning and could have used this clubs 7/8 times.  On a course like this it would certainly be more useful than a lob wedge.


----------



## snell (Dec 30, 2016)

garyinderry said:



			The humble chip and run has always been a bug bear of mine.  Often struggle with distance control and the ball checking when you dont want it etc.  Strike is also something that isn't always a guarantee.  

Chip and run is often seen as the safe route. I end up fuming when I try this and leave it 10 feet or more short when I could quite easily loft it in closer with a sand wedge.  

I have nothing to lose with trying this club. Its 20quid and at worst I have quirky wee club to mess around with in practice. 

I have used chippers in the past but didn't like them as they were too lofted and also had sharp leading edges.  This meant you could still hit these fat.  This one looks like its basically putting with x4 the loft of a putter. Ideal for bump and run.   time will tell. 

I played our local links this morning and could have used this clubs 7/8 times.  On a course like this it would certainly be more useful than a lob wedge.
		
Click to expand...

Best of luck mate #KingDunter :lol:


----------



## pendodave (Dec 30, 2016)

garyinderry said:



			Been a while since I purchased any crap/ unusual/ pointless clubs but this little ditty caught my eye recently and I couldn't resist as it is essentially the golfing silly season. 

At 16 degrees it is quite different to most higher lofted chippers.  This looks like a proper little dunt machine.  Cannot wait to give it a roll.  Will likely drop the 60 wedge when playing links and get dunting. 

Sure I could use my 3 wood, hybrid or iron but why bother when this has been designed for the job.  Can't wait to try it. 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/302079337771?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Click to expand...

How long/upright is the shaft? Just curious, as most chippers look like putters in disguise, but that looks more like a five wood...


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 30, 2016)

No idea.  Will find out soon when it arrives. 

#kingdunter     must get it tour stamped.  Lol


----------



## snell (Dec 30, 2016)

garyinderry said:



			No idea.  Will find out soon when it arrives. 

#kingdunter     must get it tour stamped.  Lol
		
Click to expand...

I'd recommend a username change to that too


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 30, 2016)

I will hold off till i see how it goes.  Lol


----------



## delc (Dec 30, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			Idiot. 

I notice you use game improving irons. Too weak to game blades are ya? What a girl!
		
Click to expand...

I used to play with John Letters Master Model bladed irons and got down to 6 handicap with them. Then took a 20 year break from the game. When I took it up again I found they were terribly unforgiving of any off centre hits. Therefore as many tour pros were by now using game improvement type irons, I decided to change to them, particularly as I was not as good as I had been as a teenager. My clubs since have been Titleist DTR, Titleist DCI, Ping ISI (smaller headed version), Ping i15, and now the Taylor Mades, which are fairly mid-sized. Please note that I have never used the real big shovels, such as the Ping G series. I did at one point buy a secondhand set of McGregor bladed irons, but was not very successful playing with them!


----------



## pendodave (Dec 30, 2016)

Hope it goes well.
It's always curious to see what people will do to try and knock shots of their h/c (fitted irons, new driver, hopping about astride a putt with fingers in the air, bookshelves of self help, special drinks/snacks etc etc etc) and what they would never do because it would be completely ridiculous (try a chipper)....


----------



## Leftie (Dec 30, 2016)

I have to say Gary that your "chipper" looks very much like my #3 hybrid but with a bit less loft.


----------



## Sweep (Dec 30, 2016)

delc said:



			I used to play with John Letters Master Model bladed irons and got down to 6 handicap with them. Then took a 20 year break from the game. When I took it up again I found they were terribly unforgiving of any off centre hits. Therefore as many tour pros were by now using game improvement type irons, I decided to change to them, particularly as I was not as good as I had been as a teenager. My clubs since have been Titleist DTR, Titleist DCI, Ping ISI (smaller headed version), Ping i15, and now the Taylor Mades, which are fairly mid-sized. Please note that I have never used the real big shovels, such as the Ping G series. I did at one point buy a secondhand set of McGregor bladed irons, but was not very successful playing with them!
		
Click to expand...

A point well missed.
No-one was questioning your choice of clubs, just your attitude to those who choose to use a chipper to try to improve their score like you were doing when you ditched your blades, along with your odd assertion that those who use a chipper must be female.
As an aside, I know some women don't hit it a far as men, but why would women be poorer at chipping?


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 30, 2016)

delc said:



			I used to play with John Letters Master Model bladed irons and got down to 6 handicap with them. Then took a 20 year break from the game. When I took it up again I found they were terribly unforgiving of any off centre hits. Therefore as many tour pros were by now using game improvement type irons, I decided to change to them, particularly as I was not as good as I had been as a teenager. My clubs since have been Titleist DTR, Titleist DCI, Ping ISI (smaller headed version), Ping i15, and now the Taylor Mades, which are fairly mid-sized. Please note that I have never used the real big shovels, such as the Ping G series. I did at one point buy a secondhand set of McGregor bladed irons, but was not very successful playing with them!
		
Click to expand...

I really couldn't care less what you've played and when. It was a sarcastic response to your pathetic comment. 

But feel free to enlighten me on your trials and tribulations in pursuit of the perfect set......


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 30, 2016)

pendodave said:



			Hope it goes well.
It's always curious to see what people will do to try and knock shots of their h/c (fitted irons, new driver, hopping about astride a putt with fingers in the air, bookshelves of self help, special drinks/snacks etc etc etc) and what they would never do because it would be completely ridiculous (try a chipper)....
		
Click to expand...

This is a good point, well made.


----------



## Sweep (Dec 31, 2016)

A chipper is much easier to use, but won't necessarily improve your score. I lose most of my shots around the green and my chipping is woeful. I would conservatively estimate poor chipping costs me 3 or 4 shots per round, so for a Â£20 investment it was a no-brainer to try a chipper. Off I went to our practice green and without taking too much notice threw some balls out say 15' off the green. It was only when I addressed the ball that I realised I had dropped the balls into grass a little longer than fairway height and the pin was cut close to my side of the green as if I had short sided myself. I immediately realised the limitations of a chipper. There was no way I could get the ball anywhere near the pin using the chipper and it just wasn't the club to use out of that length of grass, yet there was nothing untypical about the chip when playing an average round.
I soon noticed that all the instructional chipping videos on YouTube are all filmed playing off perfect lies with lots of green to work with. It seems so easy when the pro chips the ball up close and that's because it is. As you will know if you watch these videos on YouTube, there are various methods of chipping and they all work well in these simplest of scenarios. We can all practice from the fringe or from the fairway but many chips encountered in a round of golf are from bad lies or over bunkers or with no green between you and the flag. A chipper won't help you there. If you can master the bump and run with any particular club in the bag you will make your chipper redundant. If you struggle with a bump and run a chipper will be a God send.
I was gutted when I realised as I was hoping it was the answer to my woes. I still wish it was for my sake and for all those who give up the game because shots like chipping should be so easy, but in reality they are not and it is so frustrating. During that practice session I spent a long time chipping off the fringe with lots of green to work with and whilst the chipper was good, it was no better than a 7 or 8 iron, and that is where the chipper excels. I realised that chipping is so dependent on the lie. By the end of the session I was chipping it close from all kind of lies, up banks and over bunkers. Did my scores improve? No. Probably because I don't have 3 hours every few days to spend on the practice green and probably because on the course you have one shot at getting it right with no practice. And that's me. Give me a few goes and I will hit every shot well and probably play to single figures. Sadly, they only give you one go in golf.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 31, 2016)

Gary, what club are you dropping to make room in the bag for the chipper? Nothing wrong with them per se but hard to justify the slot in the bag unless you really can't chip with other clubs.


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 31, 2016)

The plan would be to drop my 60 wedge although i could as easily drop my gap wedge.  

This would only really be for links games where bump and run is required more often than not.  

Depending on how it works, it may not make the bag at all but i don't see the point in at least not trialing this club.


----------



## Titleist3 (Dec 31, 2016)

I was going to buy one, then I remembered I play from the yellows and not the reds.


----------



## guest100718 (Dec 31, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			I really couldn't care less what you've played and when. It was a sarcastic response to your pathetic comment. 

But feel free to enlighten me on your trials and tribulations in pursuit of the perfect set......
		
Click to expand...

how come you singled out this post in particluar? There are many other simarly derogatory posts in this thread.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 31, 2016)

guest100718 said:



			how come you singled out this post in particluar? There are many other simarly derogatory posts in this thread.
		
Click to expand...

and all you have done is to add to the angst when there was no need

Please use the report post feature rather than try to be the forum policeman

back to the subject please


----------



## guest100718 (Dec 31, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			and all you have done is to add to the angst when there was no need

Please use the report post feature rather than try to be the forum policeman

back to the subject please
		
Click to expand...

angst? a bit ott.  I am just interested


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 31, 2016)

So send him a pm.
Asking those sort of questions on the open forum could be classed as flaming.

The question was off topic too.

Back to the subject please


----------



## guest100718 (Dec 31, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			So send him a pm.
Asking those sort of questions on the open forum could be classed as flaming.

The question was off topic too.

Back to the subject please
		
Click to expand...

Threads often drift away from the original topic, thats just forums for you.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 31, 2016)

guest100718 said:



			Threads often drift away from the original topic, thats just forums for you.
		
Click to expand...

Yes and its our job as moderators to steer them back on track, 
Now you are not helping us achieve this aim, in fact you are positively hindering it, so suggest you either stick to the thread subject or a seasonal 8 pointer for ignoring advice might just be delivered with our blessings.


----------



## guest100718 (Dec 31, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Yes and its our job as moderators to steer them back on track, 
Now you are not helping us achieve this aim, in fact you are positively hindering it, so suggest you either stick to the thread subject or a seasonal 8 pointer for ignoring advice might just be delivered with our blessings.
		
Click to expand...

No problem ptf. I would probably never buy a chipper


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 31, 2016)

guest100718 said:



			how come you singled out this post in particluar? There are many other simarly derogatory posts in this thread.
		
Click to expand...


Quite simply because I don't tend to read an entire old thread to police everyone. I saw a sexist comment, in the latest posts so posted on it. 

If someone else had, I'd have commented too. But, unless you can highlight the other sexist post yesterday I'll stick to my original point. 

I do do hope that's ok Sir.


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 31, 2016)

Titleist3 said:



			I was going to buy one, then I remembered I play from the yellows and not the reds. 

Click to expand...

&#128276; End


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 31, 2016)

I've never seen the results board at the club state that player 'x' won using a chipper, or any other club. Its a game of how many, not what's in the bag. If its works for you, crack on.

Wonder how many players have used a hybrid from just short or from the fringe...?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 31, 2016)

It does make me giggle when some go on and on about how poor their chipping is and will happliy spend a lot of money on constant lessons to still have a poor short game but then turn their nose up at the idea of using a club which could help their rubbish chipping


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 31, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It does make me giggle when some go on and on about how poor their chipping is and will happliy spend a lot of money on constant lessons to still have a poor short game but then turn their nose up at the idea of using a club which could help their rubbish chipping
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree with this common sense.
if it works use it .
If it's got a head a shaft and a grip it's just a golf club made for a specific purpose all this stuff about his masculinity is crap no pictures on score cards.

i do remember an old member of Lee Park years ago had one with loft both sides so you could use it right and left handed.
would this still be legal now.?.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 31, 2016)

clubchamp98 said:



			Totally agree with this common sense.
if it works use it .
If it's got a head a shaft and a grip it's just a golf club made for a specific purpose all this stuff about his masculinity is crap no pictures on score cards.

i do remember an old member of Lee Park years ago had one with loft both sides so you could use it right and left handed.
would this still be legal now.?.
		
Click to expand...


No the double sided ones are non conforming
So don't buy one of those


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 31, 2016)

This thing can't turn up soon enough.  I don't to miss greens by a lot.  I could have used a chipper quite a few times today.  Made a hash of most simple chip and runs. 


Has anyone actually used a chipper with a loft of 16 degrees?    most are 37 degrees or so.


----------



## One Planer (Dec 31, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			I've never seen the results board at the club state that player 'x' won using a chipper, or any other club. Its a game of how many, not what's in the bag. If its works for you, crack on.

*Wonder how many players have used a hybrid from just short or from the fringe...?*

Click to expand...

Not me.  




I don't carry any hybrids


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 31, 2016)

One Planer said:



			Not me.  




I don't carry any hybrids 

Click to expand...


You are in the market are you not?  :rofl:


----------



## moogie (Dec 31, 2016)

garyinderry said:



			You are in the market are you not?  :rofl:
		
Click to expand...



Yes,  looks like he is
Wedges for sale on forum
In preparation for the chipper purchase.....


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 31, 2016)

garyinderry said:



			This thing can't turn up soon enough.  I don't to miss greens by a lot.  I could have used a chipper quite a few times today.  Made a hash of most simple chip and runs. 


Has anyone actually used a chipper with a loft of 16 degrees?    most are 37 degrees or so.
		
Click to expand...

I've tried my 16* hybrid as a chipper but no joy, maybe because the shaft is too long, i use my 7 iron.


----------



## One Planer (Dec 31, 2016)

garyinderry said:



			You are in the market are you not?  :rofl:
		
Click to expand...




moogie said:



			Yes,  looks like he is
Wedges for sale on forum
In preparation for the chipper purchase.....
		
Click to expand...

I would rather eat my own gentlemen vegetables that own either a hybrid or chipper


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 31, 2016)

i do remember an old member of Lee Park years ago had one with loft both sides so you could use it right and left handed.
would this still be legal now.?.[/QUOTE]

It wasnt liverbirdie or stu c was it?


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 31, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			It wasnt liverbirdie or stu c was it? 

Click to expand...

Liverbirdie uses his 9 iron for wee bump and runs like a magic wand.  Try as he might he couldn't teach me the same.


----------



## dewsweeper (Dec 31, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Yes and its our job as moderators to steer them back on track, 
Now you are not helping us achieve this aim, in fact you are positively hindering it, so suggest you either stick to the thread subject or a seasonal 8 pointer for ignoring advice might just be delivered with our blessings.
		
Click to expand...

A very heavy handed response Phil.
This whole thread is a mystery to me ,only the player should be able to determine his choice of club.
It has bought out the worst in some of our usual suspects I fear.
Seasonal bad humour that I hope will disappear when spring appears.
Happy New  to all of us ,good,bad and even the ugly.


----------



## shivas irons (Dec 31, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not arguing. I just don't like them and have never seen anyone use one. If other have one and they work then crack on. All about the numbers on the card
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely golfs a hard enough game and if you find something to lower your score why not.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 31, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It does make me giggle when some go on and on about how poor their chipping is and will happliy spend a lot of money on constant lessons to still have a poor short game but then turn their nose up at the idea of using a club which could help their rubbish chipping
		
Click to expand...

No prizes for guessing where that thinly veiled comment was aimed but I'll let that pass. I wouldn't use one as a personal decision, something you need to respect and would rather worked hard on my game and find a way to move the short game forward. I simply don't like them and wouldn't feel comfy using one


----------



## craigstardis1976 (Dec 31, 2016)

I see nothing wrong at all with using a chipper to chip with if that is the choice of the player. Select your equipment so it enables you to play to the best of your ability. I have started to carry a 9 wood and do not feel bad for doing so. It may be a "ladies club" or an "old man's club" but what counts is the score.

No-one berates a golfer for using a 460cc Driver or a putter with an oversize head (like Jack Nicklaus did for many moons) yet you can only really hit a drive or a putt with them. They are really single use clubs just like a chipper.


----------



## Craigg (Dec 31, 2016)

craigstardis1976 said:



			I see nothing wrong at all with using a chipper to chip with if that is the choice of the player. Select your equipment so it enables you to play to the best of your ability. I have *started to carry a 9 wood* and do not feel bad for doing so. It may be a "ladies club" or an "old man's club" but what counts is the score.

No-one berates a golfer for using a 460cc Driver or a putter with an oversize head (like Jack Nicklaus did for many moons) yet you can only really hit a drive or a putt with them. They are really single use clubs just like a chipper.
		
Click to expand...

I used a 7 wood for years until the shaft broke. I loved it. So easy to hit.


----------



## Crow (Dec 31, 2016)

craigstardis1976 said:



			I see nothing wrong at all with using a chipper to chip with if that is the choice of the player. Select your equipment so it enables you to play to the best of your ability. I have started to carry a 9 wood and do not feel bad for doing so. It may be a "ladies club" or an "old man's club" but what counts is the score.

No-one berates a golfer for using a 460cc Driver or a putter with an oversize head (like Jack Nicklaus did for many moons) yet you can only really hit a drive or a putt with them. They are really single use clubs just like a chipper.
		
Click to expand...

9 wood, top man!

Don't let anyone tell you it's a ladies or an old man's club, I'm still very young.


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 31, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			No prizes for guessing where that thinly veiled comment was aimed but I'll let that pass. I wouldn't use one as a personal decision, something you need to respect and would rather worked hard on my game and find a way to move the short game forward. I simply don't like them and wouldn't feel comfy using one
		
Click to expand...


Seems a little closed minded for someone who embraces plenty of other methods of improvement.  From neuro linguistic programming, aim point, on course lessons to specific short game lessons.  It seems silly to completely discount the benefits of a chipper without ever giving one a go.  Don't get me wrong. I applaud your experimental side. Ireland is quite some way behind England in terms of players being willing to take lessons. Ive never once heard or seen anyone having an on course lesson at my course for example. 

Its obvious many of here have some strange views on a humble club designed to do a job in the scoring zone. There is as many people recounting stories of men and women becoming deadly with these clubs. 


I would have zero qualms about pulling one of these out of the bag, clip it next to the pin and tap in. 

Ive previously tried a cheap one which didn't work due to the poor design of the club. It stuck in the ground exactly like an iron.  This one I have identified looks like putting with more loft. Big round sole looks the key. 

The short game is the stronger side of my game.  If this improves my up and down % in any way then I am onto a winner.  

If it doesn't work then nothing is lost bar a few shillings.

the main problem is fitting the damm thing in the bag.  Darn 14 club rule.


----------



## richart (Dec 31, 2016)

I chip with a hybrid, and it is so easy it is almost like cheating. Also means you don't have to ditch a club for a chipper. Just use a hybrid, assuming you have got one, and use it like a putter. It comes off the face quicker than a putter, so needs about five minutes practice to get used to it.:thup: It also seems to really annoy certain playing partners when you get good with it.


----------



## bobmac (Dec 31, 2016)

Will the chipper be the only club you use for chipping?


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 31, 2016)

I will update after it arrives.   It has that little loft that it will be useless for anything other than chipping the ball a touch in air and getting it running pretty quickly. 16 loft. 

As i say, pitching, flops and higher lofted chips are a strong point of my game.  I am much more likely to get up and down  from a chip in green side light rough that needs to be lifted over an obstacle rather than a straight forward flat chip from the fairway to a pin 25 feet away. 

Ive tried many ways to play this shot.  None with any great success.


----------



## snell (Dec 31, 2016)

I bought one a few years ago and didn't get on with it. I put in my locker for storage then one day I pulled my bag out of my locker to play a round.....then boom the chipper came out of my locker a second later and clocked me on the eyebrow and split it open, claret everywhere.....there's a lesson in there somewhere Gary


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 12, 2017)

So my chipper turned up today.  16 degrees doesn't seem like enough loft.  


Will take it to the course next time I am up there.  Got a few days work coming up so will be next week before I get to try it. 

Starting to think 30degrees might be more like the number id like.  

Nothing ventured nothing gained.  :rofl:


----------



## shun_naka (Jan 12, 2017)

Would be interested in seeing how this goes.

usually when I'm on the fringes of the green (say 4/5 yards away) I'll use a 5/6 iron and have a putter stroke with it, usually just rolls a fair bit towards the pin. Not skilful enough yet to try any flop shots etc


----------



## Craigg (Jan 12, 2017)

garyinderry said:



			So my chipper turned up today.  16 degrees doesn't seem like enough loft.  


Will take it to the course next time I am up there.  Got a few days work coming up so will be next week before I get to try it. 

*Starting to think 30degrees might be more like the number id like.  
*
Nothing ventured nothing gained.  :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Maybe cut an old 5/6 iron down? could work. I've often thought of it for greenside dunching as I have room in the bag and tend to use my 6 iron to punt it along, but it feels a bit ungainly due to the shaft length.


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 12, 2017)

Craigg said:



			Maybe cut an old 5/6 iron down? could work. I've often thought of it for greenside dunching as I have room in the bag and tend to use my 6 iron to punt it along, but it feels a bit ungainly due to the shaft length.
		
Click to expand...

You know what, that could be a good idea.   cut down shaft and bent way upright.    off to ebay (again ) :rofl:


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 13, 2017)

garyinderry said:



			You know what, that could be a good idea.   cut down shaft and bent way upright.    off to ebay (again ) :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

 guy at my club has a Taylormade putter and had it ground to put more loft on the face not sure of loft but it's quite a lot.
He gave me a go and it's very good chips like a 7 iron would but with a putting stroke.
just not sure wether it's legal in competition I did ask and he said " nobody has questioned it."


----------



## lukeysafc100 (Jan 13, 2017)

never quite understand when people buy a chipper (personally for me) - just use a 6 or 7 iron in a putting stroke swing. Easy! 
But each to their own!


----------



## Craigg (Jan 13, 2017)

lukeysafc100 said:



			never quite understand when people buy a chipper (personally for me) - just use a 6 or 7 iron in a putting stroke swing. Easy! 
But each to their own!
		
Click to expand...

Think we've just covered that one


----------



## bobmac (Jan 13, 2017)

garyinderry said:



			So my chipper turned up today.  16 degrees doesn't seem like enough loft.  

Starting to think 30degrees might be more like the number id like.
		
Click to expand...

Get both.

In fact, ditch your hybrids and 3 wood and you could get a Gap Chipper too.
Lots of options


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 13, 2017)

I did spot an, wait for it, 8 hybrid on ebay yesterday.   Simply replace the 8i with this and use it as a chipper.  Lol  


In all seriousness i am for the range soon. If it isnt snowing or course closed i might be able to get a quick go with this chipper on the practice green.


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 13, 2017)

Course was closed but the lovely manager let me out on the 9 hole practice green.


I have a bit of a dilemma one my hands now.  Well, not really. Next time out this in going in the bag instead of my 60. 

The chipper really surprised me.  Its more of a dunt and run club.  Lifts the ball about a yard or two and gets it rolling straight away.   this could be really useful.  Ideal for short cut around the green.  Great for chipping and running up a slope. 

I tried some from rough but you really need it sitting right.  I have a feeling I could become deadly with this. 

The big fat glide sole does exactly that.  Not to sound like one of those infomercials, but it is practically un-duffable.  Over 100 chips and not one duff. No chance would that happen with a 6/7 iron on that soft wet winter turf.  

I have to admit, the biggest problem I have is sticking this in the bag.  What to drop?  I like my lob but have a feeling this will save me more shots in the long run.  Maybe 3 wood could get kicked out if it doesn't behave. 

100% going in the bag every links day. Gap wedge will get the boot that day.  

Overall pleasantly surprised by this after my initial reservations when it arrived.


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 18, 2017)

Dropped the 60 today.   used it a few times today.  Couple of kick in up and downs. 

[video=youtube;cQGQ90REdiU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQGQ90REdiU[/video]


The best thing is the consistency of strike.


----------



## bobmac (Jan 18, 2017)

Were they landing on the fringe?


----------



## Karl102 (Jan 18, 2017)

Looks handy that Gaz! How would it be say a further 3 meters back into the rough? Would it carry it?!?


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 18, 2017)

I had a chipper in the garage. Bought it about 5 years ago maybe more.. used it about 5 rounds then never used again

given it to a mate whos just taken up the game.. he was doing really well with it on monday.. glad he can make use of it until he gets more confident with a wedge


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 18, 2017)

bobmac said:



			Were they landing on the fringe?
		
Click to expand...


Some were some weren't.   


I tried a quite a few from further back and had similar results. 


Most greens at this course have a 5 yard mown apron around them making this a common shot.


Its not great from longer rough.  If you near the end of it and its sitting ok then you can hit it.  Because it only carry a yard or two its not ideal from the rough.


Hit plenty from the fairway leading to the green.  Worked a treat.   will be even more useful come the dry weather. 


Hopefully hitting the links tomorrow.  Will get a proper hammering there.


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 18, 2017)

Does it have an aversion to getting to the hole?  :rofl: They all looked short (might be this dodgy tablet im watching on)

Cant believe the best chipper ive seen on the forum has come to this  what happened to one bounce, two bounce, stop dead, dont even bring your putter?


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 18, 2017)

davemc1 said:



			Does it have an aversion to getting to the hole?  :rofl: They all looked short (might be this dodgy tablet im watching on)

Cant believe the best chipper ive seen on the forum has come to this  what happened to one bounce, two bounce, stop dead, dont even bring your putter?
		
Click to expand...

I'm done showing off Dave. :rofl:  simple is better and will lead to better scores. 


Greens were super slow today.  It was the same for me all day putting.  Simply could not get myself to hit it hard enough. 


Its all in search of consistency.  That one in 10 times I dump the leading edge into the turf with an iron on these shots boils my blood.  Sick of it. 

God I wish I could have 15 clubs. :mmm:


----------



## IanM (Jan 19, 2017)

I know a 6 handicapper with a chipper in his bag.   Its old, cost him next to nothing a few years back.  He takes a bit of stick for using it.  

But, he gets it very close more often as not using it.  (but I bet he could play the same shot with a 7 iron and have another club in the bag!)


----------



## big_matt (Jan 27, 2017)

I just bought a cheap chipper (well, its actually called a 'flipper') to try out. Some of the results are decent but im finding i have to hit it pretty hard to get it close to a pin even 20 foot away - way harder than i would hit a putt or wedge from the same distance.  Is this common?


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 27, 2017)

garyinderry said:



			Dropped the 60 today.   used it a few times today.  Couple of kick in up and downs. 

[video=youtube;cQGQ90REdiU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQGQ90REdiU[/video]


The best thing is the consistency of strike.
		
Click to expand...

What I noticed most is how quickly it started rolling as the first bounce was about a foot away if I was this close I'm sure I and most people would putt.

How would this club and this is what I think most people who duff chips would need it for be if you had 5 or 6 feet of fringe before the green.

Another thing I noticed and maybe this could help people who struggle is,you had a PSR for the first chip but not for any of the others,why?or should I say why not.


----------



## PCWOX (Jan 27, 2017)

I have a chipper in the bag and am good at using it.  Find it very easy to use, from the short cut stuff around the greens and can normally get it pretty close. It is Tad Moore 17 degree chipper.


----------



## Three (Jan 27, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			I've never seen the results board at the club state that player 'x' won using a chipper, or any other club. Its a game of how many, not what's in the bag. If its works for you, crack on.

Wonder how many players have used a hybrid from just short or from the fringe...?
		
Click to expand...

I regularly use a hybrid to chip with, highly recommended.

Todd Hamilton won The Open chipping with his hybrid.


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 27, 2017)

pokerjoke said:



			What I noticed most is how quickly it started rolling as the first bounce was about a foot away if I was this close I'm sure I and most people would putt.

How would this club and this is what I think most people who duff chips would need it for be if you had 5 or 6 feet of fringe before the green.

Another thing I noticed and maybe this could help people who struggle is,you had a PSR for the first chip but not for any of the others,why?or should I say why not.
		
Click to expand...

Psr in first attempt is just trying to feel the distance requied. I didnt do it for the rest purely as i was aware i was recording and didnt want the video too long. Its not exactly riviting.    i do take these practice swings when using it during a round, as i do for any short shot to feel distance. 

I agree that it many cases i would putt had i not got this club. This club is much safer to take the long stroke required for such shots. It has a fat sole and rounded leading edge. Difficult to duff conpared to a putter or iron. 

This was pretty mich the first time using it. I have tried it from a lottle further down the fairway with good sucess. 10 yards away for the green etc.  Even once from 50yards at a links. Chased the ball in nicely. 

You have to remeber i bought this club for me. A little curious to see how a low lofted chipper plays and to cover a weakness in my game. As i stated, i simply do not play the humble chip and run well.  My course also has 5 yard apron of tight mown grass  around each green. I bave this shot often. 

Been in the bag for 2 rounds so far.  Havnt missed the 60 really. Pity as its a club i enjoy. Long term i may end up using one of my hybrids for these types of shots but for the mean time i will leave it in the bag.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 27, 2017)

garyinderry said:



			Psr in first attempt is just trying to feel the distance requied. I didnt do it for the rest purely as i was aware i was recording and didnt want the video too long. Its not exactly riviting.    i do take these practice swings when using it during a round, as i do for any short shot to feel distance. 

I agree that it many cases i would putt had i not got this club. This club is much safer to take the long stroke required for such shots. It has a fat sole and rounded leading edge. Difficult to duff conpared to a putter or iron. 

This was pretty mich the first time using it. I have tried it from a lottle further down the fairway with good sucess. 10 yards away for the green etc.  Even once from 50yards at a links. Chased the ball in nicely. 

You have to remeber i bought this club for me. A little curious to see how a low lofted chipper plays and to cover a weakness in my game. As i stated, i simply do not play the humble chip and run well.  My course also has 5 yard apron of tight mown grass  around each green. I bave this shot often. 

Been in the bag for 2 rounds so far.  Havnt missed the 60 really. Pity as its a club i enjoy. Long term i may end up using one of my hybrids for these types of shots but for the mean time i will leave it in the bag.
		
Click to expand...

Cool
I actually still use one of your tips from a while back where I keep my hands lower for balls that sit down in the rough.

I used to have a 60 but so many times I would slide underneath which I realise now was weight related and since going to a 58 find I have much better results.


----------



## Craigg (Jan 27, 2017)

pokerjoke said:



			Cool
I actually still use one of your tips from a while back where I keep my hands lower for balls that sit down in the rough.

I used to have a 60 but so many times I would slide underneath which I realise now was weight related and since going to a 58 find I have much better results.
		
Click to expand...

You can really differentiate between a 60 and a 58?


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 27, 2017)

Suppose the 58 is presenting a touch more face to the ball. A little safer than a fully opened and hands lowered 60.  

That was a nice wee shot to play. One i needed a lot around my old course that has small greens like little unturned saucers.  

My new course doesnt require that shot as much. Big greens. Flat apron.  Different approach needed.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 27, 2017)

Craigg said:



			You can really differentiate between a 60 and a 58?
		
Click to expand...

Yes but there are other factors.
The 60 had 4 degrees of bounce but the 58 has 12 also they are different makes the 60 was a Vokey and the 58 is a Cleveland.

I suppose it comes down to preference and confidence and I had lost confidence in the 60 due to it sliding underneath[however that was me] and the bounce was too low for the tight lies.

I really cant remember the last time I went under the ball with my 58 although now I'm sure I will.


----------



## Slab (Jan 30, 2017)

Been carrying a chipper in the bag for a couple of years now without using it for chipping but after stupidly losing 4 shots in two rounds catching the leading edge of my PW on bump/run shots and a couple more where I just totally under hit & remembering this thread I thought Iâ€™d commit to playing all those shots with the chipper club for the next two rounds just to see what happened and pleased with how it worked out 

With a hybrid head it was never going to catch in the ground and worst shot was one I scraped that only went Â¾ distance. 37 degree loft means it lifts the ball lower than the PW but at a hugely more consistent & repeating (predictable) ball flight height, which was quite reassuring compared to all the subtle factors that can change the PW ball height

Biggest surprise was the line the ball takesâ€¦ its straight where I aimed! (guess that says lots about my ability to keep a wedge face square at POI) so roll out was easier to gauge (but I do putt better than handicap so maybe no surprise that 'putting' with a club the same length and shaft angle as my putter seemed to work for me) 

Still went straight to the wedge for the shots that needed that club (1st cut or over bunker etc) and actually pleased with wedge play on those rounds too 

Who knows maybe thereâ€™s something to be said for using a pitching wedge on pitch shots and a chipping club for chip shots, rather than trying to â€˜puttâ€™ with everything from a 6I to a PW in the same round, and I was never caught in two minds on the purpose or swing options when using my PW/9I etc

Iâ€™ll give it another go next time out to see if itâ€™s just a placebo effect or will it really help scoring


----------

